# Selling my Minolta Miniflex



## Karina Shutterfly (Apr 16, 2015)

Want to know the best way to go about selling my beautiful 1959 Minolta Miniflex with film. Is there a site for collectors to purchase cameras? Can you sell on this site? Dont really want to start the ebay thing.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Designer (Apr 16, 2015)

You should post a photograph of it and name your price.


----------

